# Looking to rent in Portugal



## Nadine_x (Apr 25, 2008)

Im lookin to rent a one bedroomed flat or house. 
Also does anyone know if theres a place were u can share a flat with other english people?

Cheers x x x


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

take a look at 
GekkoPortugal: A guide to Living, working and buying property in Central Portugal
they have rentals available in Central portugal


----------



## Bainisteoir (Jun 11, 2008)

*Renting in the Algarve*

The best way to find a rental here is to just find somewhere for 2 weeks or so.. Pick up a copy of the Algarve resident and "123" newspapers when you get here, (they are out on Thursday/Friday), There are always properties for rent in them every week. I have moved here twice and it is by far the best way of doing things. I spent hours online and it is a waste of time to be honest. If you want to get something for a few weeks try the owners direct website. There are loads of properties in all areas. You can speak directly to the owner and they might even agree to do a long term let for you. Dont stress about it too much, its quite easy to find somewhere.


----------



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi

I lived in Portugal about 5 years ago - great place to live.

If you go down to Paddies bar in Alvor (if thats where you are interested in) and speak to the owner, his wife runs a letting agency in and around Alvor.

If you rent for long term you will usually get a cheaper monthly rate.

I hope that this helps a little


Regards


Richard


----------

